# Dear photograph



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

So I jumped on the bandwagon of photo of photo...

Somone was missing under the tree this year


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, your beautiful babies. It is so hard. Try to remember how happy and healthy they are again. You have wonderful memories too. I know it is not like having them with you........


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I have great memories of them indeed. I just wished I'd done christmas picture with Tangelo too. But it's all in my toughts.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You made me tear up Sweetie. I know you miss them terribly.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  Our family dog was missing from Christmas this year too, I know the pain.

Keep strong, keep their memories alive, and share the happiness they gave you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Augh Karine, making me tear up too. I think every one of us here who's lost a pet knows the feeling.  I almost cried this year when I realized Inky wasn't on our Christmas card, after 5 years...


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was a little more emotional than I tought, but in the end it was fine (specially with the huge snowstorm bounding me at my parents home for 3 days, I would have stressed like crazy if I had any hedgies home)

LizardGirl, I realise you too missed a prickly friend this Christmas.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HUGS!!!

I almost didn't put up a tree this year, as White Socks was so fond of defending our tree that we'd often leave it up for months afterwards undecorated just for her. It was so odd... the first time in 21 Christmas's she wasn't underneath the tree... I kept thinking I'd see her there. Then Ziggy would pop his head through the tree or shake it.


----------

